# Would Like To Source Parts Manual Craftsman C950-52730-7



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi folks I recently purchased a used Craftsman II 11/30 dual stage blower. I'd like to nail down the proper parts manual for this blower. I've done some research both on Google and this forum, but cannot seem to locate the right manual for this exact model. I have read that the C950 was made by Murray. Is that correct? Any tips on the manual are appreciated.

Keith


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Start by googling the model number on the back of the inspection plate/cover. For the engine, shoud be a label or stamped into the shroud, probably by the electric plug there.

For my Craftsman, I use the Seartspartsdirect site for the manual and parts list. What is it you are looking for or trying to repair?


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Tried googling the model number listed in the title of my thread. Also tried the searspartsdirectsite. No luck so far. Will try again.

Searching this forum I see others also failing to locate a parts manual. I’ve seen a few threads. However most are quite old and the thread originator has not been back To this site in many years.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I think you can ignore the -7 at the end of your model number. Searching *C950-52730 *produces a result and the IPL looks identical to your machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Partstree and jackssmallengines both show the parts manual for that unit.


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks folks. I took a look and Parts tree does not seem to have my model. Unless I am missing something. The image below is from Partstree and incorrect for my model. Dropping the "-7" seems to be a different machine than mine. Mine is 30" wide. The one below is 27" wide. Other clues is the work light is completely different. There is no cable shown for remote chute defection settings. Controls appear different. I have not gone through every image of that model to compare and see that appears to be incorrect. What I have seen gives me no confidence to order parts.

Same thing with the link on jackssmallengines. It does not appear to be correct for my blower model.

I am in Canada. Ordering wrong parts gets expensive when freight is factored in. Ideally I'd like to be sure I can get the right parts manual and the correct parts the first time.
I agree that likely many parts are the same and interchangeable between many models. I'd rather not take the risk and order incorrect parts. Returns are again, a problem if I order them on-line. I've wasted plenty of money before on other projects, receiving incorrect parts for my projects. Thanks for you tips so far.










Here is my actual plate on my blower:


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Here you can see the green line hi-lites drive shaft mis-alignment. The red line represents what I think is likely a broken drive shaft. It has a small sprocket. That small sprocket drives the larger sprocket for the wheels axle. The chain is removed. 

I’ve not taken it apart yet but will soon.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what part of Canada are you from? i might have a craftsman II that looks very much like that that i may be parting out soon if you live close enough to pickup parts.. it is only a 8.5/27" machine but looks very much like yours


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Interested @crazzywolfie. I am in Kamloops BC. You?


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

I partially took it the drive system further apart today. I can't quite grasp what is worn out here to cause the secondary drive shaft to slop around in it's home. Maybe driveshaft is worn out? But aside from sprocket wear, what else is possibly worn out here? The shaft seems to slop around, the shaft length doesn't get shorter as it wears, right? The self-centre axle bearings at each of the shaft seem ok. Your tips, clues, appreciated. I bought this used, perhaps someone reassembled it wrong? Without a manual yet, I'm grasping for clues. 
Thanks. Keith


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Keith. Here is a link to the parts list for YOUR machine. Unfortunately, there is no repair manual available.









C950-52730-7.pdf







drive.google.com





This is a link to the Canadian model Craftsman snow blowers.









Sears Parts Diagrams


Sears Canada Parts lookup by model number, Breakdown of parts Diagram for Sears and Craftsman, Sears lawn mower, Chainsaw and Snowblower Parts Diagrams and owner's manuals.



www.partsbay.ca


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Craftsman has a lot of repair videos on the website, and most are very good.


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for the link to the proper parts manual! Now I am seeing where I can line up parts and cross them and buy!

I reviewed the Sears site videos too. Thanks for that. I am pretty deep into the transmission now. Blower is split as well. I will start a new thread as I am at a point where I am not sure how to proceed. The friction disc and shaft is out. However I want to get the friction disc mating wheel out too.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

keithb7 said:


> Interested @crazzywolfie. I am in Kamloops BC. You?


all the way over in Orangeville ON. bit of a long way away lol

i wonder if that metal plate that the inner bushing is bolt to was bent away from the outside or maybe the outside is bent some. you could try shimming things and see how it sits.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> I am in Canada. Ordering wrong parts gets expensive when freight is factored in. Ideally I'd like to be sure I can get the right parts manual and the correct parts the first time.


Understood. Guess we are a little spoiled south of the border.


----------



## mikead98 (Jul 21, 2020)

Go to searpartsdirect.com, type in your model # if you can't find the parts list there wait for the offer to chat then talk to a customer service rep


----------



## BillyBaby (Mar 1, 2021)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Keith. Here is a link to the parts list for YOUR machine. Unfortunately, there is no repair manual available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty very much i've been a while i searching for me snowblower parts , now i have all the way to find it


----------

